# Tow Hooks



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I did a search didn't find anything I was looking for. How do you have your rig setup with tow for the "just in case" lol. I've been thinking of a few ideas but most involve welding so I was gunna see if anyone had some good ideas that work well.:bigok:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

I've seen a picture somewhere here, cant remember who's quad it was, but they had a small plate, with a tow hook/loop welded to the center of it. They used u-bolts to bolt it to those 2 down tubes under the front bumper.


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

I just carry a shackle, and hook it around the front down tube, and I have a small shackle that stays in the ball mount hole on the back... I don't tow anything, so I don't need a ball... but just like Polaris said, mount some kind of plate with a loop on it... should work great


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Heads up on the shackle. Somebody ate mine on I-75. Go with a hitch pin instead of the screw bolt on the shackle


----------



## BleednGreen68 (Apr 19, 2010)

Put recievers on yer atv front and back and use a reciever hitch with a hoop or hook built in. I have 1 1/4 receivers front and rear and just put my winch where ever I want. I love it.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Polaris425 said:


> I've seen a picture somewhere here, cant remember who's quad it was, but they had a small plate, with a tow hook/loop welded to the center of it. They used u-bolts to bolt it to those 2 down tubes under the front bumper.


Thats kinda of what I had going in my head. do the ubolts hold up? Im just trying to get prepared for nats lol!


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

edtman said:


> Heads up on the shackle. Somebody ate mine on I-75. Go with a hitch pin instead of the screw bolt on the shackle


I use a screwdriver or something to tight the screw... Haven't had one fall off yet... I have one that hangs on the back of my jeep... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

I think im gunna use a hd shackel on the back hitch for sure. I think im gunna build a bracket for a Hook on front right and have a shackel on front left. I think its gunna look good. Doing this tomarrow. I'll try and post pics.


----------



## hubbard1506 (Feb 16, 2010)

Just had time today to do the rear shackle and remove the front/rear brain bolts ( very fun... not)! plan on doing the front 2maro going to post pics.


----------



## brutemike (Mar 23, 2010)

gpinjason said:


> I use a screwdriver or something to tight the screw... Haven't had one fall off yet... I have one that hangs on the back of my jeep...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 I use the same thing but insted of a screwdrive i put a 3" long bolt in it with some loctite to keep the nut from backing off and there you go handle to get loose or tighten the crap out of so it wont hit someone on I-whatever lol.


----------



## grizz825 (Feb 20, 2011)

yea shackles on the bumper and hitch hole if you got one. the only prob with one of them is they like to bang around and get annoying of there not secured somehow


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

I'm planning on building something soon that will bolt up in the frame on the front since I've bent the crap outta the factory bracing thats up there from being yanked on.....will replace whats bent first lol... 

This is my setup thats on the rear.... Reciever Hitch bolt on plate with a D-Ring style reciever.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I have a 15000# d-ring welded on each end, on my lower frame rails. We keep clevis' on our straps. 

Gave up on keeping a winch alive. Too much time under muddy water = only working 1-2 rides. You can pull them apart and flush them out and they work 1-2 rides again, etc,etc,etc. Just not worth the hassle, a good snatch strap and another bike is quicker anyway.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i have thought about welding a d-ring onto the bottom of my winch plate...anybody think it would work and not tear anything up ......as far as my winch i have not had but one problem out of it ...the contactor plate got caked with mud and i cleaned it but other than that it hasnt quit working......sounds like u got a bad winch....have you ever thought about a bubba rope...suppose to be good


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Between three of us in our group we've tried just about every ATV winch out there at least once. Warn, Superwinch, Milemarker, Viper, HF cheapy - several different models of the big brands. The harbor freight one actually lasted the longest(lol) and it flat-drug a few bikes out (bikes were stuck and dead). 

I had my winch mounted to the top of the frame rails, right under the plastics. Then had my d-ring on the bottom rails with a snatch block for the winch. - Kept the winch as high/dry as possible while still pulling from the lowest point possible. 

On my buddies eiger, after his 5th winch he welded a d-ring to the winch plate and just uses it as a strap point now.


----------



## All i ride is Kawi (Dec 12, 2010)

Polaris425, I've seen that on a website for 15 bucks its a black steel plate with 2 u bolts but i cannot find it any more im trying to order it


----------

